What is the best web based rss reader? - wheresvic1
======
Jaruzel
A lot of people recommend Feedly: [https://feedly.com](https://feedly.com)

That's certainly where a lot of the old Google Reader users jumped ship to.

~~~
Jaruzel
Oh, and there's my own (rather rubbish) one at
[http://www.weegeeks.com](http://www.weegeeks.com) ...

------
BerSerKer
There's also Tiny Tiny RSS if you're into self-hosted applications:
[https://tt-rss.org](https://tt-rss.org)

------
smt88
I use and like Feedbin. I like to pay for products so know they'll keep
working and be updated, and Feedbin is only $2/month

------
dClauzel
Google Reader ? Oh, wait… :(

------
just_observing
Newsblur.

